# Copycat Rotel?



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Has anyone here had any luck developing a good Rotel-type recipe to can? I have searched the Copy Cat recipes, but was disappointed with my results. 

I would like to be able to put together a canner-load of pts of diced tomatoes with a good ratio of jalapeno peppers......love those things and would like to be able to put up my own.


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

Marilyn said:


> Has anyone here had any luck developing a good Rotel-type recipe to can? I have searched the Copy Cat recipes, but was disappointed with my results.
> 
> I would like to be able to put together a canner-load of pts of diced tomatoes with a good ratio of jalapeno peppers......love those things and would like to be able to put up my own.


This is the one I use, and it's really good with jalapenos or banana peppers.

http://www.recipezaar.com/recipe/Home-Canned-Rotel-Substitute-Copycat-Clone-Homemade-125816


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

That's exactly what I was looking for! Thank you very much.


----------

